

Extend HipChat with Plivo’s Open Telephony API - dhfromkorea
http://blog.hipchat.com/2013/10/08/extend-hipchat-with-plivos-open-telephony-api/

======
haxplorer
Another handy feature would be - ability to call teammates from within
hipchat. When I read the title, that is the feature I expected. But even this
is pretty neat.

~~~
dhfromkorea
That makes two of us. VoIP integration on Hipchat is something I'd like to see
happen. (I don't work at Hipchat :D)

And obviously it looks like we're not the only ones on this.
[http://help.hipchat.com/forums/138883-suggestions/suggestion...](http://help.hipchat.com/forums/138883-suggestions/suggestions/2938873-allow-
audio-only-voice-chat-no-video-needed-)

~~~
jasonlotito
So, just a heads up, but at Atlassian Summit, they announced. video chat
support for HipChat. My understanding is that their is also support for not
using the video as well.

------
dhfromkorea
Hi, it's DH from Plivo here. More than happy to answer any questions you might
have. :D

